
Device.farm Generates Linux+Docker Images for about 100 Arm Linux SBCs - burgrp
https://www.cnx-software.com/2020/05/13/device-farm-generates-raspbian-armbian-docker-images-for-about-100-arm-linux-sbcs/
======
heavyset_go
Is this tunneling traffic from devices to Device.farm's servers? That's what
it looks like is happening here[1].

This is the message on both the ToS and Privacy Policy pages:

> _TO BE DONE..._

[1] [https://www.cnx-software.com/wp-
content/uploads/2020/05/devi...](https://www.cnx-software.com/wp-
content/uploads/2020/05/device.farm-docker-running.jpg)

~~~
burgrp
Yes, there is VPN tunel from the device to device.farm servers. It is
openconnect VPN. device.farm server then acts as a reverse proxy. User needs
to authenticate in order to access the device's service. We are sorry, there
is no ToS and Privacy Policy available yet, it should appear in following
days.

~~~
heavyset_go
Before I'd use something like this, I'd like to see a privacy policy and at
least a simplified topology of the networking, where and if encryption is
terminated, what information is sent or stored, etc.

Looks cool, though! Are you running a standardized kernel for the images, or
are the kernel builds board specific and thus different versions?

~~~
burgrp
I can understand your concern if there is no privacy policy nor documentation
and whole thing seems like a black box. To be honest, the post on CNX-SOFTWARE
was published a bit faster than we expected so we are catching a running train
now :) Anyway, PP, ToS and documentation is the priority now. We would like to
be as transparent as possible, most likely the whole solution will be open
source in future. To your question about kernels: to simplify it for now, we
are just modifying standard Armbian and Raspbian images available on their
websites. Complete build process on our side is something we are considering
to implement.

------
forty
I discovered [https://github.com/solo-io/packer-builder-arm-
image](https://github.com/solo-io/packer-builder-arm-image) recently. The doc
mention RPi/raspbian a lot but it works well for armbian on other devices for
example. I use it to build images for my SBCs with ansible packer provisioner.
Pretty cool.

------
olabyne
I made a small script a few month ago, for anyone who wants to understand how
generate a compact Raspbian image : [https://github.com/Blafy/raspbian-
build](https://github.com/Blafy/raspbian-build) It's a ~50Mb image, compatible
for Raspi 1 to 4 !

~~~
burgrp
Nice!

------
throwaway49872
And you are supposed to trust images not to have vulnerabilities?

------
pjmartorell
There is no warranty that these img files do not contain malware or
vulnerabilities. Why the Dockerfiles are not public?

~~~
burgrp
Which Dockerfiles do you mean, please? There are only Linux images.
Dockerfiles are then prepared by owners of devices.

------
ex3ndr
I really hope some of such images are providing some user-friendly in field
WiFi setup just like any smart home devices.

~~~
LargoLasskhyfv
Can't speak for Raspian, but Armbian has [https://docs.armbian.com/User-
Guide_Armbian-Config/#network](https://docs.armbian.com/User-Guide_Armbian-
Config/#network)

Simple enough?

~~~
dividuum
I think that's not what op meant: If I understand your link correctly, that's
a tool to help connect to various networks _if_ you have a shell on the
device. If you don't, that won't help. What you need in that case is that the
device itself opens up a temporary access point that you can use to configure
the device.

